# Culinary Institute of America Online Videos



## eyujuico (Jan 30, 2008)

I was curious if anyone had a user and password to the CIA online videos. Now before all the flaming starts I realize it is only for students but as a working dad right now cooking school will have to wait. I just wanted to learn in my spare time and what better way then to watch a professional do it.

Anyway, if anyone is kind enough I would appreciate it.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Have you tried youtube?


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Books are an affordable way to go, but if you like watching web video, check out:

Epicurious.com: Recipes, Menus, Cooking Articles & Food Guides
CHOW - Recipes, cooking tips, resources, and stories for people who love food

They have some decent video you can watch for free. There are tons of other great sites out there.


----------



## eyujuico (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, thanks for the responses. I am currently reading both On Food and Cooking as well as On Cooking: Fundamentals... I also found I can use the On Cooking online study guide and take tests as well. 

I have tried Youtube but I don't find their videos so much educational. They are more "this is how you cook a thing" Not really interested in recipes right now. I'm looking for the science and technique. Much like golf, I prefer to not learn things the wrong way and then have to learn to undo it. 

I have been in the software biz for 14 years and I am more like Alton Brown than I am Escoffier. I want to go to cooking school not to come out a chef but to use that knowledge for a different career, possibly consultant or critic.

So thank you for the responses I will certainly look into them.

Thanks


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

I certainly agree that it is much better to "learn to cook" rather than just read recipes. Here are three books that I found useful for that purpose:

*Think Like a Chef* by Tom Colicchio

*How to Cook without a Book* by Pam Anderson

*How to Read a French Fry* by Russ Parsons


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am sorry but I paid a ton of money for my education at the CIA and to ask for a username and password is just lousy. On top of that as the founder of ChefTalk I cannot tell you how many people have stolen the hard work of the writers on ChefTalk. Sorry but this is a sore spot for me you can find plenty of great content on the web without stealing it. For example cookillustrated.com has excellent videos and a yearly membership only costs 29.99.


----------



## eyujuico (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not looking to steal anything, just learn. I already belong to Cooks Illustrated $29.99, I belong to America's Test Kitchen Video On Demand $15, I bought the 5 year volume of Cooks Illustrated $99, I bought On Cooking $119 and On Food and Cooking $40. I was just looking to learn until I could apply to cooking school. I am not asking someone to steal me a degree from cooking school. I apologize if this was a sore spot for you.


----------



## eyujuico (Jan 30, 2008)

If you would like to delete my post feel free to do so.


----------

